
DC gov publishes full voter file online including address, political affiliation [pdf] - randomname2
https://www.dcboee.org/pdf_files/ListOfRegisteredVoters051616.pdf
======
pizza
Weird.. it's on their homepage
[https://www.dcboee.org/default.asp](https://www.dcboee.org/default.asp)

------
jacquesm
That's a pretty bad privacy breach.

